# Plants, plants, plants!



## finatics (May 23, 2006)

Hello again everyone... I have just gotten in another HUGE shipment of plants... too many to post here but drop in and see me! Whom ever was asking for Rotalla Wallachi before I did get in 20 bunches! AMAZON SWORDS are about 12" tall and on sale for $2.99 each... LOTS of NICE fish in stock too and many more on the way! thanks for looking! mb

FINATICS AQUARIUM STORE "we're CRAZY about fish!"
599 KENNEDY ROAD IN SCARBOROUGH (M1K 2B2)
CLOSED MONDAY TO WEDNESDAY for service calls
OPEN THURSDAY AND FRIDAY FROM 11AM TO 9PM
OPEN SATURDAY AND SUNDAY FROM 11AM TO 5PM
416-265-2026
**over 200 tanks filled with QUALITY tropical fish! SPECIALIZING in cichlids of ALL types! sorry NO marine stuff!


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

just stop by earlier lots of nice green plants, picked up some water wisteria, giant and green hygro, thanks mike.


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks Mike, great looking store as usual.


----------



## mudjawd (Sep 30, 2010)

hi Mike, by any chance you have 

1. Bolbitis heudelotti
2. hemianthus cuba (dwarf baby tears as it is called here).
3. staurogyne sp.
4. any variety of eriocaulon sp.


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

also looking for hc cuba


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

CrystalMethShrimp said:


> also looking for hc cuba


Shameless plug 

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?p=139670#1


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

I bought some plants from Mike today. Heck of a great guy.

Go get some guys! 

Warren


----------

